# Ohio advice?



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

I decided to bail on the outfitter and go hunt on a friends place. The has two large pieces of private to hunt near Coshocton Ohio. 600 a and 300 a. I have never hunted Ohio, in fact I have never hunted deer out of Michigan ! I am looking for any advice you can give me. Do people sit all day the way we do in Michigan? it doesn't seem that way. Are the first couple days as crazy down there as they are here? 

I am planning to take my Muzzleloader because I don't have a slug gun or approved rifle, but I would get one if I thought I needed to. 

I am going to be choosing my own hunting locations, my first thought is to choose vantage point on a funnel or field edge that I can see a long way. I am thinking I will bring my pop up blind with me, and a heater, with the intentions of sitting all day. 

All info appreciated


----------



## Uncle Boopoo (Sep 15, 2008)

I've only bow and muzzleloader hunted down there, but I've heard the regular firearm season is a zoo! Brown it's down hunters and deer drives are common. Id probably key on bottlenecks, escape routes, and security cover.


----------



## HookedUp (Dec 31, 2010)

If it private your friend should know how many people are going to be hunting. He should also know if the people who are hunting his ground are driving or sitting. I mostly always hunt with my muzzleloader a slug gun isn't necessary. 900 is alot of ground if its all trees. Looks for pinch points from bedding to food, or a field they are using to feed in, with the muzzleloader 200yards shot is very doable. Pm me if you want I hunt and 30mins from that area.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JIG_EM_UP-DEER_DOWN (Dec 26, 2007)

I hunted down in addamsville which is like right next to where your going. Awsome property but a totally different ball game then mi. We went in mid October and action was slow but deer are deer and they act the same everywhere. Lots of ridges and hollers hopefully the corn will be down too. Good luck!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## joe c. (Dec 25, 2010)

If this is land you'll be hunting for years to come take your time and hunt from the outside in.Be patient don't know what kind of deer you've shot in Michigan but with that kind of property you should see some dandys.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

I highly suggest some small hand pruning sheers to cut yourself free of the greenbriars

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

Pruning sheers !? That sounds intense!


----------



## bonefishbill (Nov 1, 2009)

Sam22 said:


> I decided to bail on the outfitter and go hunt on a friends place. The has two large pieces of private to hunt near Coshocton Ohio. 600 a and 300 a. I have never hunted Ohio, in fact I have never hunted deer out of Michigan ! I am looking for any advice you can give me. Do people sit all day the way we do in Michigan? it doesn't seem that way. Are the first couple days as crazy down there as they are here?
> 
> I am planning to take my Muzzleloader because I don't have a slug gun or approved rifle, but I would get one if I thought I needed to.
> 
> ...


There's an excellent store near Coshocton Woodbury Outfitters...I am a bow hunter from Ohio that fishes quite a bit in the mit...I stay out of the woods during gun week, too many people--but go out for ML in Jan...
Good luck to you--sounds like you have a great area to hunt in.


----------



## kotz21 (Feb 18, 2007)

I hunt the opener in Ohio every year. Private ground in Knox county. The opener is way more intense, I have noticed around our ground that the locals enjoy deer drives. This is unheard of in michigan especially on opening day. I normally sit all day and see a ton of deer. I hunt a square mile farm so, I normally get onto escape routes into our heavy cover.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

Thanks guys. I was thinking the same thi5 Kotz21. Sit someplace with lots of vantage overlooking travel corridors headed for thick cover


----------



## HookedUp (Dec 31, 2010)

Sam if you need help with all that ground let me know I would be more then willing. J/k. You should have a great hunt I myself am loading up to get on the road to so I can get there and hunt tonite.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

Wow...there are A Ton of hunters here!


----------



## ohio bound (May 15, 2011)

if you have time the 1st night, drive around to check stations or buck poles, there are some slobs that get shot in your county...i own land in southern ohio and the gas station's are a place to watch locals coming out of the woods with their trophy..BUT, they drive at 9 on opening morning and in my area they shoot everything...its a great offer you got, good luck


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

Spent all day getting set and ready...shooting guns again...driving around public ground. I feel pretty good about my spot, but I am used to spending many days scouting in the summer...not just the day before. I am covering a pinch point in a big valley/draw/drainage/hollar...whatever you call it. There is a major run heading down along the creek. I have 80% of the pinch covered. There is a rub line, but the rubs aren't impressive. I will be iron manning it all day in a smaller treestand, but the vantage I get from there is too good to pass up. Wish me luck all.


----------

